# How do you create an HTML email to send through Outlook



## coachdan32

How do people create an HTML email that looks like a webpage that will send via Outlook?


----------



## fatbobthefirst

I dont know if your looking for this but in outlook.
Go to Tools,Options, Mail Format,
I have the option that says use Microsoft Word to edit email messages.
And I have in the drop down HTML

So I dont know if this is what your looking for.


----------



## coachdan32

No, I'm talking about when a company sends an advertisement to you that looks like a webpage. How do they make it? Do they just create a webpage and copy it into an email?


----------



## djangojazz

coachdan32 said:


> No, I'm talking about when a company sends an advertisement to you that looks like a webpage. How do they make it? Do they just create a webpage and copy it into an email?


1. Open Notepad, or if you have MS Publisher or Word as part of Office you can save as an HTML document

2. Once your page is done save it as whatever but make sure the extension is *.html.

3. File>Send>Page by Email(see example)

Many companies simply make something in Publisher or Word and then simply send it directly from there and most people have HTML enabled in their outlook so they see it that way.


----------



## Theresa1313

I can use email directly from Outlook 2003, however, when I try to send a web page via email, the message is not being send. Is there someting in the email settings that prevents this from happening?


----------



## slurpee55

A web page is merely a text file with some codes relating to font size, links to pictures, etc. for the browser to interpret. About all I can think of is that you have your mail settings set to send mail as plain text, which would probably send the file but not as HTML.


----------



## djangojazz

Theresa1313 said:


> I can use email directly from Outlook 2003, however, when I try to send a web page via email, the message is not being send. Is there someting in the email settings that prevents this from happening?


Well yeah you guessed it the common message to send in Outlook is attached.

But......

Your mail settings could be changed too. Why so many use Outlook is beyond me and how people defend it like it's some great thing is even more ridiculous. It's most likely your mail settings, try and list Outlook as the default email client, check the "Mail" settings in the control panel, and make sure that creating is selected for HTML. It could be a recent update also changed something for Outlook. I noticed on my network just last week 3 clients could either have their choice an active x script warning everytime someone with a sig mailed them or they could not get the error but not be able to print. Outlook has WAY too many functions going on for it's own good IMHO.


----------



## Theresa1313

Thanks, but my settings were already as you suggested. As for outlook, have to use it at work, no choice.


----------



## jimr381

A caveat or warning to you. I helped an association whom was sending out a newsletter via Outlook to different banks. They could not send it out to certain clients due to them blocking HTML. I personally work for the military and as such they block anything above plain text formatting. You might want to just send it as a Word attachment.


----------



## Theresa1313

I am just trying to achieve the same look on my email that you get when companies such as JC Penneys send you an email with their latest sale, etc. It looks like a website and gives you all the links.


----------



## jimr381

You definitely can do all of that by doing a word document and sending it out as the message body like was previously stated. You will want to lay out the whole document in a table to constrain where everything is at.


----------



## smdesigner

It is amazing how so many people posted a reply, but no one answered the question. 

Opinions are just that. Not answers. 

I would like to know the answer to this question, also: How to email a web page (.html) through Outlook with images embedded. This web page having been designed from DreamWeaver or GoLive, etc. Like an ad.

And it doesn't matter if people have text only browsers, or block html. 

Thanks.


----------



## smdesigner

OK. Really unbelievable. I came up with this info and it works:

Open the html page in IE. Edit > select all. Edit > Copy. Create a new email message and paste into the body of the email. 

Be sure to have your email formatting set to HTML (Tools > Options > mail format).

It embeds any images you may have, however I understand, the formatting cannot be too complex.


----------



## jimr381

Actually the question was answered by different angles giving different ways of doing the end result. I am guessing you are referring to my warnings from the referenced quote underneath and that you have not sent out an html based email like newsletter. I am perplexed that you come to the forum asking a question, but are already coming with that tone. It does in fact matter if they block HTML, because if they do it is going to come over looking nowhere near what is supposed to look like. The user I was helping had to send out two batches for their HTML newsletter, one for users that did not block HTML and one for users whom did in a Word document attachment. To answer your question though most people would upload the images and/or banner ads and reference those in the document when sending them within the body of a message.



smdesigner said:


> It is amazing how so many people posted a reply, but no one answered the question.
> 
> Opinions are just that. Not answers.
> 
> I would like to know the answer to this question, also: How to email a web page (.html) through Outlook with images embedded. This web page having been designed from DreamWeaver or GoLive, etc. Like an ad.
> 
> And it doesn't matter if people have text only browsers, or block html.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## slurpee55

Frankly, the more I read, the more it sounds like spam. If you are trying to send out ads, hire an ad agency. Oh, Dan, I just saw who started this. Never mind.
I don't know if this will work, but try building up the page as you want it in Word or whatever. Copy it all, open Outlook and start a new blank HTML formatted message. Paste it into the message.


----------



## jimr381

I was thinking the same thing with regards to being a spammer, but wanting to give the SM the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## slurpee55

Yeah - well 3 different people seem to want the answer - CoachDan, who I have worked with and have no qualms about, Theresa1313, who seems just unaware, and smdesigner, who seems rather smug about it and doesn't care about people blocking HTML or not...so gang, what is it, are you spammers or not?
Oh, and jim, I am Tamomiriku Meikitatakikarinari LOL!


----------



## Chris_E

Ok, spammer or not, its a reasonable thing for a small business to do so the answer is, from my experience in Outlook 2003, as follows:

I have to assume that the web page created in Dreamweaver is uploaded to a PUBLIC web server and is viewable as a webpage in your favourite browser (let's pick IE7.0 for example). If the webpage is not a public document, you *may* find images are not included in your email message. That's why so many email shots like this are accompanied by the intro message "If you cannot see the images in this email, please click here" which then sends the recipient to a web page with the same content shown.

Also, ensure that your email settings are indeed "HTML" as opposed to RTF or Plain Text.

Now, open IE7 and browse to the webpage you want to send in an email..

Then do this : File > Send > Page By Email

This will open a new email message in Outlook and, if all is well, you should see a copy of the web page loaded into the Outlook message space.

(Note in Outlook 2007, I have seen that the web page is an attachment rather than a message which I wasn't able to work round)

Send it to yourself and a friend to verify its appearance.

Beware, as other may have indicated, such mail may well fall into recipient's spam filters.

The above worked for a recent e-shot I created for a client and worked well.

Good luck

Chris


----------



## smdesigner

Came with that tone, because I searched lots of places that offered lots of opinions and extra advice, but didn't get an answer the question. So, quite frustrated. Much can be said about different ways to do this, and there are lots of "howevers" which are interesting and helpful, but not for a quick answer. I was referring to the original question. Not all the other posts. I had the same question. Working in house and didn't need to know how to create the html, not about other's settings, blocking, or whatever. But, I got my answer somewhere else, and it was extremely simple. 

Thanks.


----------



## jimr381

Those suggestions that I made were very viable. Why one might ask? Because I have had experience with them in the past. I am ending this conversation, because I should not be even responding to the perceived "holier than though" attitude. I understand that coming from a country that speaks natively another language, you might not understand the tone that was perceived in the e-mail and I do not know French sorry and as such cannot respond in your native tongue.


----------



## djangojazz

smdesigner said:


> It is amazing how so many people posted a reply, but no one answered the question.
> 
> Opinions are just that. Not answers.
> 
> I would like to know the answer to this question, also: How to email a web page (.html) through Outlook with images embedded. This web page having been designed from DreamWeaver or GoLive, etc. Like an ad.
> 
> And it doesn't matter if people have text only browsers, or block html.
> 
> Thanks.


Okay well since Internet Explorer has 7 versions, Office has versions from 98 to today and is really version 12, and different sites send and receive differently with different networks there isn't just one answer. Not everyone is using a Dell with the same hardware, same software, and sending to someone with the same hardware and software with the same version and settings set.

I could:

1. Send a message with My Company name
*Hey greetings!*







Do some basic, basic html right to someone now if the receiver has it turned off it looks like junk. Guess what this very site won't let me embed it in my message but I bet I could *do this*. Wow knowing what you are viewing in is a big help, when I receive HTML's I just see text from unknowns and all those pictures they took the time to make are just red x's until I choose to view them. Why not just link something that prexists or just embed pictures?
2. I could set preferences in my email program which Thunderbird and Outlook support and it could send out in HTML, but again the receiver could block it.
3. I could use a design program like Photoshop, Publisher, Paint.net, Powerpoint, Corel Draw, Dreamweaver, etc., again if the receiver is blocking it it doesn't matter.

At some point the person viewing has to have some knowledge or understanding. You can't send something over the web and think: THERE IS ONLY ONE WAY AND THAT WAY IS THE CORRECT WAY. LOL, good luck with thinking that way the more I learn the more I learn that there are just more options not answers and while today there are 3 developers to do something tomorrow there will be 7.

Personally I would say the easiest way is to embed it, which is my first option, but that is just because it uses the least code and has the most direct control.


----------

